# Loss of appetite during 2ww



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondered if anyone has experienced a loss of appetite during the 2ww? I'm struggling to eat meals, leaving a lot untouched. I'm trying to drink lots of milk and plenty of water, I'm just about managing to get the amount of protein needed, I make sure I eat that off my plate first. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

DQ
x


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

I had something similar when I was pregnant but I put it down to nerves. I took the pregnacare supplement to ensure I was still getting my share of vitamins and minerals despite my lack of appetite. Just try to keep busy. Saying that once I got my bfp I could eat for England xx


----------



## seekingpeace (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Dramaqueen, just wondering how things worked out for you.  Really hope it was positive.  I've lost my appetite too, and also putting it down to nerves and stress.  I'm half way through my 2WW and came out with spots on my chin this morning, which I figure isn't good news :-(.  Hoping for the best for you x


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for asking I got a BFP! 

Still haven't got much of an appetite now thinking about it.

Hope you get a good result at the end of your 2ww!


----------

